# 1.4 auto transmission whine first/second gear only.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you notice something different than the car sounded in the past, that's probably a sign of something. Check fluid level at a minimum (you can Google 6T40 fluid check procedure and it's one of the first links that comes up in PDF form).

That said, 2nd gear in mine has a distinct little whine to it, and always has. Nothing in first.


----------



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

After driving it for another day, i've discovered that like yours its just second gear and not first. And it doesn't do it cold, only after I've been driving for a while and the engine warms up. I don't have the skill or tools needed to do a fluid check myself but According to the maintenance schedule I was due to change the AT fluid at 144K, and since its something that's not ever been done, and I'm at 146K I'm having the dealer do it on Monday. At the very least it needs done, the fluid will be new and the level will be where it should be which isn't a bad thing. The only other issue is with me, in that I don't know if its actually had this whine all along and I never noticed it before this week or if its just starting. Either way after the transmission fluid change on Monday I will have better piece of mind about it. Thanks for the help .


----------



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

Kyeagle said:


> After driving it for another day, i've discovered that like yours its just second gear and not first. And it doesn't do it cold, only after I've been driving for a while and the engine warms up. I don't have the skill or tools needed to do a fluid check myself but According to the maintenance schedule I was due to change the AT fluid at 144K, and since its something that's not ever been done, and I'm at 146K I'm having the dealer do it on Monday. At the very least it needs done, the fluid will be new and the level will be where it should be which isn't a bad thing. The only other issue is with me, in that I don't know if its actually had this whine all along and I never noticed it before this week or if its just starting. Either way after the transmission fluid change on Monday I will have better piece of mind about it. Thanks for the help .


Ok had the transmission flushed today and as I was driving home once it got warm, I noticed the whine was still there there and more pronounced. But now too its sometimes shifting hard or feels like its not wanting to shift from 2nd to 3rd. But once I got to 4th or higher it ran smoothly at highway speed. It did jerk a couple times when I went to stop at a light but that went away. If I take back to dealer, I'm sure they will claim nothing they could have done with the flush would have caused this,shifting problem even though it didn't have any shift issues, just the 2nd gear whine, before I had it flushed. But they will charge me a diagnose fee which I can't afford by any measure. I know this transmission is supposed to “learn” how you drive, so could the flush cause the transmission to have to learn again? If not What could the problem be? Am I being paranoid or should I wait to see if it improves?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kyeagle said:


> Ok had the transmission flushed today and as I was driving home once it got warm, I noticed the whine was still there there and more pronounced. But now too its sometimes shifting hard or feels like its not wanting to shift from 2nd to 3rd. But once I got to 4th or higher it ran smoothly at highway speed. It did jerk a couple times when I went to stop at a light but that went away. If I take back to dealer, I'm sure they will claim nothing they could have done with the flush would have caused this,shifting problem even though it didn't have any shift issues, just the 2nd gear whine, before I had it flushed. But they will charge me a diagnose fee which I can't afford by any measure. I know this transmission is supposed to “learn” how you drive, so could the flush cause the transmission to have to learn again? If not What could the problem be? Am I being paranoid or should I wait to see if it improves?


I would definitely have them re-check the fluid level if it's shifting differently. They are extremely sensitive to fluid level and temperature, and they may not have let it warm up completely before checking.


----------



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

*update*



jblackburn said:


> I would definitely have them re-check the fluid level if it's shifting differently. They are extremely sensitive to fluid level and temperature, and they may not have let it warm up completely before checking.


It seems you were right. I took it back to the dealership, and told them how the car was fine cold, but once it got hot it shifted really hard, or felt like it didn't want to shift. The tech said what you said, he probably didn't get it hot enough, and/or it got an air bubble in it when he filled it and that's why it was shifting hard. So he would make sure and get it hot and check the level and top it off and that should correct the problem. will update again thanks for the help.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Kyeagle said:


> It seems you were right. I took it back to the dealership, and told them how the car was fine cold, but once it got hot it shifted really hard, or felt like it didn't want to shift. The tech said what you said, he probably didn't get it hot enough, and/or it got an air bubble in it when he filled it and that's why it was shifting hard. So he would make sure and get it hot and check the level and top it off and that should correct the problem. will update again thanks for the help.


Any update?


----------



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

Sorry, I forgot to post an update, long story short, the fluid flush and fill worked. I had to take it back to the dealer for a second day after it started shifting hard after the transmission got up to temp. The tech said sometimes an air bubble gets in and causes an issue with the fluid level so he checked re-checked and filled it appropriately and there have been no additional issues since.


----------

